# Hard Times At Fort Monroe



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

Have been the worst streak of my life, I haven't caught a single fish since Sandy passed through the area. Have tried every bait and tactic I can think of! Any tips?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Don't know about the area you are talking about, but when I have a string of bad luck I go back to pluggin and that seesm to work for me.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you fishing the Engineer's Pier at the fort, or either of the 2 bridges leading into it? Have you tried Buckroe lately? Just interested because the bridge at Mellen St. (and the dirt parking area) was my "go to" spot during the spring and summer, and I had heard speck and striper fishing was great there last fall/winter. Unfortunately, I have been spending my time watching You Tube fishing videos and reading this forum since suffering a spinal fracture at work on my favorite holiday (Halloween, lol), so your post really caught my eye. Hoping to get back into the groove by spring. Tight lines to all this season!


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

I went out there monday,nothin was bitinig and i was fishing with crab,went to green mile nothin,went to west ave. nothin.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

sirstreet said:


> I went out there monday,nothin was bitinig and i was fishing with crab,went to green mile nothin,went to west ave. nothin.


Thanks for the info...guess I'm not missing out on much at this time.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

Fishing has still not picked up, there are about 6 fisherman out there now, it's 1118am. I have not seen a fish pulled onto the pier in weeks


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

been nailing the striper at the HRBT this year


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

They have not made their way to the shores. I fished from 12:30pm to 4:30pm then again from 10:00pm to 1:30am today without a single hit. Any recommendations?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

that's why they call it "fishing" and not "catching"...


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

try a different spot


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

1 pier, to many bottom rigs....


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Anybody seen any Tautog during the day.... LOL dont all speak at once...


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

sutphinda said:


> Anybody seen any Tautog during the day.... LOL dont all speak at once...


There were a few taugs pulled up pre-Sandy, but I have not seen any taken since. I tried the other night at Sea Gull and on the Naval Base as well, but none to be had yet.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

Trying home court at Fort Montoe tonight. The water was boiling this morning and there is heavy gull activity


----------

